# Just Couldn't Resist - E-bay Item 230020251429



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

As nobody else was bothering I couldn't resist a late e-bid on this one - 230020251429 - just to see if it really was a quartz clone or a real wind-up.

Anybody care to hazard a guess pending arrival ?









Julian L

P.S. will shortly be the 'main attraction' in a trades or swop add in any event  .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet its mechanical.....


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks real the crown and crown-tube are the correct chunky width

Its probably the manual wind as 'it needs new batteries' if it were the auto it would have ticked from moving it about.

Let us know!

D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Julian, can we see a bigger pic of your a avitar please?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like his sales technique of putting "it is very collectable" in red







really boosted his bid count









Nice one, I may not have paid much attention in the past but I can't remember seeing one with a triangle marker on the bezel before.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Julian, can we see a bigger pic of your a avitar please?


It's Fudge, the dog we belong to, sitting in the garden ...










... though he's more likely to be found ....










... training hard for a sleep marathon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh....Bless.....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Could be either; I had a nice similar 2416b for a while and still have this



regards


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Arrived this morning. Seagull & sunset back plate, overall fair condition; loose bezzle, minor scuff marks to glass, naff plastic strap; appears to be keeping good time.

I didn't need to fit a new battery, the old one recharged using the winding handle on the side !









I'm going to restrict my Vostoks to Amphibia models, so you can look forward to this one being offered up with other sacrificial lambs either week-end or early next week.

Julian L


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Isn't it an amphibia with that larger crown? (albeit not an auto)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Isn't it an amphibia with that larger crown? (albeit not an auto)


I may be applying a definition that is too narrow. I have assumed it only applied to models without crown protectors and with a back plate stating 'Amphibia' ('what is says on the tin' sort of definition







).

Julian L


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I may be applying a definition that is too narrow. I have assumed it only applied to models without crown protectors and with a back plate stating 'Amphibia' ('what is says on the tin' sort of definition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose there is a difference between 200m Amphibias and just 200m Vostoks...

When you erm,... before you flog it ... erm.....let me know kind of.


----------

